# Best meds to treat a URI?



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello,

Today when I did 'rattie telephone' with two of my girls I heard clicking sounds. I'll admit I don't listen to their lungs as much as I should but I'm pretty certain it isn't supposed to sound like that, if I'm correct that's a sign of a URI? One of them has sneezed regularly most of her life and the other rarely sneezes. They are 1 year and 9 months, both are still very active and eating and drinking. I have previously treated them for a URI with Baytril and Doxy. I try to do regular 2 week antibiotic treatments to keep their myco under control, the last treatment was roughly 6 weeks ago. I know it's time for another treatment but I'm thinking I may just treat with Baytril this time, and if that doesn't help I'll add doxy. I don't want them developing immunity to either drug but I believe doxy is stronger and better to save for when needed. I've also read that Clavmox is a good, strong drug to treat URIs, does anyone know if this is correct? If so I'll feel more assured there is a backup if they develop tolerance to Baytril and Doxy. I'd just like to know my drug treatment options in case it becomes necessary (hopefully long down the road). Although my vet does have experience with rats, she has never mentioned Clavmox to me and I'd like to educate myself. 

I'm also considering buying a nebulizer to more effectively and efficiently treat their myco, does anyone have experience with where to purchase these?

Thanks!


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Doxy alone isn't the best at treating respiratory infections and is far more effective when used as a dual combo with another antibiotic. 



> Today when I did 'rattie telephone' with two of my girls I heard clicking sounds.


Is the clicking sound actually originating from the lungs? If it is then it means it is no longer just upper respiratory. Pneumonia is when the infection spreads to the lungs which is more serious. I'd have a better listen to 100% confirm. 

If you're using Baytril and Doxy regularly then I would be concerned about the bacteria developing a resistance (resistance, not immunity). There are a number of other antibiotics that are used for treating respiratory infections in rats (Clavamox, Tylan, Cefadroxil, Tetracycline) however myself and many others have had the most success with Doxy/Baytril combo. 



> I'm also considering buying a nebulizer to more effectively and efficiently treat their myco, does anyone have experience with where to purchase these?


There are mixed results and feedback from people who have tried nebulizing rats in order to help clear infections. I have a rat who has chronic respiratory infections and permanent lung damage, nebulizing helps his breathing temporarily but it's results with clearing his upper respiratory infections hasn't been as conclusive as oral antibiotics has been. It also does stress rats out massively so it's only worth investing in if you manage to find success using it. I'd suggest asking a local exotics vet if you can have him neubulized to see how it goes (you shouldn't have to pay a consultation fee, my vets charge me around $10 for 15 minutes).


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Make sure to regularly replenish the good gut bacteria, probiotics. http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Asteria said:


> Is the clicking sound actually originating from the lungs? If it is then it means it is no longer just upper respiratory. Pneumonia is when the infection spreads to the lungs which is more serious. I'd have a better listen to 100% confirm.
> 
> If you're using Baytril and Doxy regularly then I would be concerned about the bacteria developing a resistance (resistance, not immunity). There are a number of other antibiotics that are used for treating respiratory infections in rats (Clavamox, Tylan, Cefadroxil, Tetracycline) however myself and many others have had the most success with Doxy/Baytril combo.


It's really heard to tell if the clicking is coming from the lungs. I had another listen this morning and it may even be the heartbeat but I think in at least one of the two girls there is some scratching sounds as well. Neither are showing other symptoms, no lack of appetite, laboured breathing, or serious sneezing, so that makes me think that it's not pneumonia. Regardless though, I think I will treat with antibiotics to be safe. I know that Doxy needs Baytril to be effective, but is Baytril effective without Doxy? I am thinking of just doing a 3 week treatment on Baytril for them. If they build up resistance I will have to up the dose and I'd prefer to give them fewer than more drugs.

I am speaking with my vet later today so hopefully she can me some answers. Do you know of any good place to buy Baytril online? I think that'd be less expensive than always getting it from the vet. 



Asteria said:


> There are mixed results and feedback from people who have tried nebulizing rats in order to help clear infections.


Thank you for this info, yes I think it might stress them but I will look into it further.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Make sure to regularly replenish the good gut bacteria, probiotics. http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


Thank you for that list! Do you have any good place to buy Baytril online? 

They get probiotics in their smoothies, which they usually have every 3 days or so. I try to give probiotics to them regularly following an antibiotic treatment (but thank you for the reminder!) but I'm pretty sure it's a waste to give to them while they are on antibiotics as the drugs kill of all bacteria.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I bought Baytril here: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

I bought doxy and baytril from a website called LadyGouldianFinch


----------

